# B14 front bumper cover



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone removed their front bumper cover? I just got the Stillen front skirt and I want to screw it in from behind so there will little to no seam between the spoiler and the bumper cover.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

i had the stillen spoler installed..the pop rivets would be better than screws..but i wanted no seem so they urithaned[?] it on..it looks really good, nice and clean...they charged me 180 bucks, thats with me removing the bumper and taking it to them..they painted and installed..you have to undo the splash gaurds and wheel well liners..after that it's just a matter of finding all the bolts..i think there was like 8-10 not sure i did it about 2yrs ago..get a hayes or chilton manual they show it in there....


----------

